# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Υπερωκεάνια και Μεσογειακά επιβατηγά - Ocean & Mediterranean Liners >  SS UNITED STATES (IMO 5373476, Call Sign KJEH)

## vassilisman

Eixe agorastei prin kairo me proorismo tin Kwnstantinoypoli  alla "efage mpoyka-porta "   :Razz:  apo ekei logw amyantou. Gnwrizei kaneis ti apegine ?

----------


## esperos

Αν  εννοείς  το  UNITED  STATES,  αυτό  ζει  ακόμα  και  βρίσκεται  στην  Αμερική.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

To US ειχε παει στην Tuzla, για την ΑΦΑΙΡΕΣΗ αμιαντου! Μετα το κουφαρι, ξαναρυμουλκυθηκε στην Αμερικη, οπου το αδειο κουφαρι απλα υπαρχει! Παντα πιστευα οτι ειχε καποια πραματα μεσα, ομως διαβασα στο νετ, οτι ολα τα εσωτερικα του εχουν πουληθει σε πληστηρειασμους. Οποτε, ή θα ξαναφτιαχτει απο την ΝCL, ή απλα θα σαπιζει στο Newport...

----------


## Apostolos

Ας δούμε το καμάρι που μου αρέσει πολύ. Καρτ Ποστάλ απο την συλλογή του Π. Λελέκη.

Picture 279.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Xμ... Ενδιαφερον. Το background ομως, που μπορει να ειναι??? Δεν γραφει η καρτα απο πισω?

----------


## Apostolos

Leaving Cape Town (????) Πότε πήγε εκεί?

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Aρα σωστα σκεφτηκα, απλα δεν ημουν σιγουρος! Το βουνο απο πισω λεγεται Table Mountain, και μου φανηκε γνωστο απο τις φωτογραφιες με καραβια της Union Castle Line! Oχι της United States Line!

----------


## τοξοτης

SS UN.ST-1.jpg SS UN.ST.2.jpg SS UN.ST-3.jpg 
Λίγο καθυστερημένα βέβαια αλλά απο το τίποτα....
Είδα λοιπόν ότι του Vassilisman άρεσε το United States έψαξα μέσω Google και βρήκα τις παρακάτω (βέβαια το πλοίο δεν είναι στα καλύτερά του)
Πηγές : tugster.wordpress.com - www.justcruisesplus.com -

----------


## τοξοτης

SS UN.ST-1A.jpg SS UN.ST-3A.jpg SS UN.ST-4.jpg

Και μερικές ακόμη
Πηγές : telstarlogistics.typepad.com - www.ssmaritime.com/mainpage.html

Κατάργηση πλαισίου

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

From the _USA Today_ of March 9, 2010. Probably the end of the *SS United States

*US.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Επειδή δεν έχουμε αφιερώσει ένα θέμα στο ταχύτερο υπερωκεάνιο liner που έγινε ποτέ, τo ss United States, νομίζω πως πρέπει να ανοίξουμε το θέμα αυτό. Αισιοδοξώ ότι στην μίζερη εποχή των πλωτών πολυκατοικιών ένα καράβι παροπλισμένο στη Philadelphia από το 1969, έχει κάποιες νέες πιθανότητες να σωθεί και να επισκευαστεί. Φαίνεται ότι η οργάνωση για την σωτηρία του ιστορικού καραβιού έχει την δυνατότητα να προχωρήσει στην αγορά του από την NCL η οποία ευθύνεται για την πώληση για σκράπ των επίσης ιστορικών καραβιών Norway (France) και Oceanic (Independence).

Περισσότερα νέα εδώ: http://maritimematters.com/2010/06/p...united-states/

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Σήμερα, το καράβι γιορτάζει τα 58 χρόνια από το ρεκόρ ταχύτητας στον Ατλαντικό Ωκεανό (Ιούλιος 1952) και σε μία φιέστα που έχει οργανωθεί από την οργάνωση για την διατήρηση του United States, θα γίνει η τελετή φωταγώγησης των δύο τσιμινιέρων του πλοίου, του άλμπουρου και της γέφυρας. Περισσότερα εδώ: http://maritimematters.com/2010/06/s...ting-ceremony/

48-470x352.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Το ss United States ναυπηγήθηκε το 1952 στα ναυπηγεία Newport News της Virginia υπό την εποπτεία του θρυλικού William Francis Gibbs που ήταν ο δημιουργός του ss America μετέπειτα Australis του Χανδρή. Η Αμερικανική κυβέρνηση χρηματοδότησε την ναυπήγησή του και το πλοίο λόγω του ψυχρού πολέμου με την Σοβιετική Ένωση και την σύρραξη στην Κορέα, εκτός από την είσοδο της Αμερικής στο ράλλυ των υπερατλαντικών ταξιδιών προοριζόταν και σαν ένα ταχύτατο πλοίο μεταφοράς 15.000 στρατιωτών σε περίπτωση πολέμου. Ο Gibbs για να διασφαλίσει την ταχύτητα του πλοίου, τοποθέτησε τουρμπίνες παρόμοιες με αυτές των αμερικανικών αεροπλανοφόρων και λόγω του άλλου σημαντικού όρου που έθεσε η Αμερικανική κυβέρνηση (πέραν της ταχύτητας και της μετατροπής του πλοίου σε ελάχιστο χρονικό διάστημα σε πλοίο μεταφοράς στρατευμάτων) αυτού της ασφάλειας, το πλοίο κατασκευάστηκε έτσι ώστε να έχει ολική πυρασφάλεια χωρίς καθόλου ξύλινες επενδύσεις και με πυρίμαχα υλικά παντού. Μάλιστα, το αστείο της εποχής του ήταν ότι το μόνο ξύλο που υπήρχε στο πλοίο ήταν το πιάνο και ο πάγκος που έκοβε το κρέας ο χασάπης του πλοίου. Το ατσάλι, το αλουμίνιο, και τα άλλα υλικά που κατά κόρο χρησιμοποιήθηκαν έκαναν το βαπόρι να φαίνεται απλό και λιτό στους εσωτερικούς του χώρους αλλά πολύ άνετο. Πληρώντας και αυτό τον όρο της Αμερικανικής κυβέρνησης η United States Lines εξασφάλιζε την κυβερνητική κάλυψη του 70% των εξόδων κατασκευής και λειτουργίας του πλοίου (!). Στις 3 Ιουλίου του 1952 το καράβι απέπλευσε από την Νέα Υόρκη για το παρθενικό ταξίδι του προς Le Havre και Southampton και σε κάποιο σημείο του ταξιδιού έπλευσε με την απίστευτη ταχύτητα των 35,59 μιλίων την ώρα-ρεκόρ που ακόμα δεν έχει καταρριφθεί από συμβατικό επιβατηγό καράβι! Το United States δίπλωσε το μικρότερο ομόσταυλό του America στον Ατλαντικό με κύριο ανταγωνιστή τις Βασίλισσες της Cunard.. Όλα πήγαιναν καλά για το καράβι μέχρι το 1964 που το America πουλήθηκε στην εταιρία Χανδρή και παρέμεινε μόνο του στα υπερατλαντικά ταξίδια από την Νέα Υόρκη. Σύντομα ο ανταγωνισμός του αεροπλάνου έγινε αισθητός στην εταιρία του η οποία με δυσκολία εξασφάλιζε πλέον την χρηματοδότηση της Αμερικανικής κυβέρνησης. Το τέλος ήρθε το 1969 όταν έδεσε οριστικά στην Virginia, και επειδή μέρος της κατασκευής του θεωρήθηκε σαν κρατικό απόρρητο μυστικό δεν μπορούσε να πουληθεί σε μη Αμερικανικά συμφέροντα. Το μέλλον του έκτοτε σκοτεινό παρά τα διάφορα σενάρια που κατά καιρούς κυκλοφόρησαν. Ακόμα και μετά την αγορά του από την NCL δεν αξιοποιήθηκε σε τίποτα παρά ρήμαζε στο λιμάνι της Philadelphia. Ας ελπίσουμε ότι αυτή η μικρή ακτίδα φωτός που φαίνεται από την πιθανολογούμενη αγορά του από την οργάνωση ss United States Conservancy για 3 εκατομμύρια δολλάρια από την NCL, θα γίνει πραγματικότητα.

SS_United_States1.jpg
φωτογραφία από το shipsnostalgia

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Τα καλά νέα για την σωτηρία του καραβιού και την μελλοντική αποκατάστασή του όπως αυτή του Rotterdam, φαίνεται να επαληθεύονται. Η προσφορά 3 εκατομμυρίων δολλαρίων της οργάνωσης United States Conservancy στην NCL για την αγορά του πλοίου, παρόλο που είναι χαμηλότερη από αυτή που προσφέραν Ινδοί διαλυτές, έγινε αρχικά αποδεκτή από την NCL η οποία μετά το πλήγμα στην Αμερικάνικη κοινή γνώμη με την πώληση για σκραπ των Norway και Independence και την πτώση των πωλήσεών της, θέλει τώρα να ανακάμψει και να φανεί ότι συνεργεί στην σωτηρία του ιστορικού καραβιού.

Περισσότερες πληροφορίες εδώ : http://www.savetheclassicliners.com/#_Save_the_MV

Η τελετή φωταγώγησης του United States έγινε την 1η Ιουλίου όπως είχε προγραμματιστεί. Με την συνδρομή 5,8 εκατομμυρίων δολλαρίων προς την οργάνωση United States Conservancy από τον ευεργέτη στην Φιλαδέλφεια Gerry Lenfest η αγορά του θεωρείται πλέον σίγουρη.

aS1052696.jpg 
http://maritimematters.com/2010/07/e...y-byron-huart/

----------


## Ellinis

> Το τέλος ήρθε το 1969 όταν έδεσε οριστικά στην Virginia, και επειδή μέρος της κατασκευής του θεωρήθηκε σαν κρατικό απόρρητο μυστικό δεν μπορούσε να πουληθεί σε μη Αμερικανικά συμφέροντα. Το μέλλον του έκτοτε σκοτεινό παρά τα διάφορα σενάρια που κατά καιρούς κυκλοφόρησαν.


Σε αυτά τα σαράντα χρόνια που το πλοίο έχει μείνει παροπλισμένο, ύπηρξαν τρείς προσπάθειες να επαναδραστηριοποιηθεί.
Η πρώτη ήταν το 1979 όταν η αμερικανική United States Cruises το αγοράσε για να το μετασκευάσει για κρουαζιέρες στη Χαβάη. Αργότερα το πλάνο μιλάγε για κρουαζιέρες τύπου time sharing. Τελικά παρότι ήταν σοβαρή η προσπάθεια δεν καρποφόρησε. Μάλιστα στην προσπάθεια να βρουν τα απαραίτητα κεφάλαια ξεπούλησαν όλα τα κινητά αντικείμενα που υπήρχαν στο πλοίο (σερβίτσια, καρέκλες, οτιδήποτε μετακινήτο).

Η δεύτερη προσπάθεια ήταν από τον Τουρκικής καταγωγής Fred Mayer που το αγόρασε το 1992 και το έστειλε στην Ουκρανία για να αφαιρεθεί ο αμίαντος που περιείχε και στη συνέχεια να μετασκευαστεί για κρουαζιέρες. Το πλοίο ξεγυμνώθηκε εντελώς και απέμεινε το κέλυφος με τις μηχανές, το οποίο έμεινε παροπλισμένο στην Κωνσταντινούπολη μέχρι το 1996 οπότε και πέρασε δεύτερη φορά κάτω από το Σούνιο για να επιστρέψει στην Αμερική όπου παραμένει. 

Η τρίτη "προσπάθεια" ήταν από τη NCL, αλλά η αγορά του ήταν μάλλον ένα εργαλείο για να πάρουν στο μεταξύ έγκριση για δρομολόγηση του μη-αμερικανικής ναυπήγησης Pride of Aloha στη Χαβάη. (Στις ΗΠΑ ισχύει καμποτάζ που επιτρέπει μόνο σε αμερικανικής ναυπήγησης -και σημαίας- πλοία εσωτερικούς πλόες).

Ας το δούμε να περνάει το Βόσπορο το 1992. 
US v1.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Έτσι είναι ¶ρη η πολύπαθη ιστορία του που παρά τις κινητοποιήσεις τίποτα δεν προέκυψε. Ας ελπίσουμε ότι τώρα θα υπάρξει μία συνέχεια με την αποκατάσταση του πλοίου και την μόνιμη θέση του σαν μουσειακός και συνεδριακός χώρος στο λιμάνι της Νέας Υόρκης ή Φιλαδέλφειας. Πάντως η οργάνωση πέτυχε την ευαισθητοποίση της Αμερικανικής κοινής γνώμης παρουσιάζοντας το καράβι σαν ένα ζωντανό δείγμα της Αμερικανικής ιστορίας και πέτυχε την ημέρα φωταγώγισης του καραβιού να προσελκύσει τον περισσότερο κόσμο που είχε συγκεντρωθεί ποτέ για να το δει από κοντά από την ημέρα του παρθενικού του ταξιδιού.

----------


## Ellinis

Πραγματι, θα είναι σπουδαίο να καταφέρει η οργάνωση το σκοπό της και να γλιτώσει το UNITED STATES την διάλυση.

Μιας και το θυμήθηκα, το πλοίο συζητήθηκε κάποτε να περάσει και από ελληνικά χέρια. Συγκεκριμένα το 92-96 όταν τα σχέδια μετασκευής από τον Mayer ήταν ακόμη "ζωντανά", υπήρχε το πλάνο το πλοίο να περάσει στη διαχείρηση της Cunard και να διπλώσει το QE2 σε υπερατλαντικά ταξίδια. Τελικά η καθυστέρηση της μετασκευής ακύρωσε το πλάνο και τότε κυκλοφόρησαν οι φήμες οτι το πλοίο θα ναυλωθεί από τη Regency Cruises του Λελάκη και οτι θα μετονομαζόταν σε REGENCY STATES ! 

Δεν ξέρω πόσο βάση είχαν οι φήμες, αλλά τότε με άρεσε η ιδέα και είχα κάνει και μια παρέμβαση στο σχέδιο που είχε κυκλοφορήσει για τις κρουαζιέρες του 1980:

Image1.jpg

----------


## britanis

yes i saw the picture here in germany .
the BLOHM&VOSS ship yard was one of three yard in the world for her new rebuild.............but

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Τελικά το πλοίο δεν θα διαλυθεί αγοράστηκε από το σύλλογο SS United States Conservancy ώστε να αναπαλειωθεί και να γίνει μουσεία αλλά και τουριστικός προορισμός. Δείτε στο παρακάτω βίντεο την ανακοίνωση από την πρόεδρο του συλκλόγου (και εγγονή του ναυπηγού) που ανακοινώνει τη συμφωνία με την NCL. Καθώς και τα σχέδια για τη μετέπειτα αξιοποίηση και την εξτρατεία χρηματοδότησης που ξεκινά. 






Σύμφωνα με τη Lloyds List (εδώ) το πλοίο αγοράστηκε από το σύλλογο στη μισή τιμή από ότι θα έδινε το διαλυτήριο.

Τέλος ας δούμε ένα βίντεο με  πλάνα από την εποχή που ταξίδευε.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ας δούμε μερικά στοιχεία για το πλοίο. Έχει ολικό μήκος (Loa) 301,75 m, μήκος μεταξύ καθέτων (Lbp) 276,66 m, πλάτος (B) 30,94 m και κοίλο (D) 17,07 m. Το μήκος και το πλάτος ήταν τέτοια που του επέτρεπαν να περάσει τη διώρυγα του Παναμά.

 Το κινούσαν 4 σετ από ατμοστρόβιλους (τουρμπίνες) Westinghouse σε 4 άξονες ένα σετ σε κάθε άξονα. Κάθε σετ είχε δύο τουρμπίνες (υψηλής πίεσης και χαμηλής πίεσης) ο ABS (ο νηογνώμονας του πλοίου εδώ) αναφέρει ότι κάθε τουρμπίνα έχει ισχύ 16.206,85 kW δηλαδή συνολική ισχύς 153.654,8 kW που αντιστοιχεί σε 206.054 hp ενδεχομένως η διαφορά από την ισχύ του νηογνωμονα με τις 240.000 hp που δίνεται οφείλεται σε διαφορετική μεθοδολογία μέτρησης. Τον ατμό έδιναν 8 λέβητες Babcock & Wilcox. Όπως ανέφερε παραπάνω ο TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA το ίδιο ακριβώς σύστημα πρόωσης (λέβητες Babcock & Wilcox και τουρμπίνες Westinghouse) χρησιμοποιούσαν τα αεροπλανοφόρα της εποχής (πχ κλάση Essex) αλλά και θωρηκτά (π.χ. κάποια της κλάσης Iowa) και είναι προφανές ότι έγινε με σκοπό σε περίπτωση πολέμου να μπορέσει να χρησιμοποιήσει ανταλλακτικά του αμερικάνικου ναυτικού σε περίπτωση που επιχειρούσε για αυτό.

----------


## Ellinis

Σε όσα ωραία μας έγραψε ο Παναγιώτης, να ανταποκριθώ με μια ενδιαφέρουσα φωτογραφία από τις 8 Φεβρουαρίου 1969 σε μια κρουαζιέρα στο Cape Town, για να απαντήσω και στο παρακάτω ερώτημα που έθεσε πριν κάμποσο 8) καιρό ο Απόστολος.




> Leaving Cape Town (????) Πότε πήγε εκεί?


Ήταν η τελευταία χρονιά που ταξίδεψε το καράβι μιας και το Νοέμβριο της ίδιας χρονιάς μπήκε στη ναφθαλίνη. Η φωτο είναι από το βιβλίο "Cape Town Shipping".

US CT.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Mια φωτογραφία από τις αποβάθρες της Νέας Υόρκης όταν ακόμη έδεναν εκεί τα υπερωκεάνεια του Ατλαντικού.
Εδώ σε μια φωτογραφία του 1959 το Γαλλικό LIBERTE και το UNITED STATES έχουν δέσει στις αποβάθρες των δυο εταιριών.

us liberte 1959.jpg
πηγή

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Mια φωτογραφία από τις αποβάθρες της Νέας Υόρκης όταν ακόμη έδεναν εκεί τα υπερωκεάνεια του Ατλαντικού.
> Εδώ σε μια φωτογραφία του 1959 το Γαλλικό LIBERTE και το UNITED STATES έχουν δέσει στις αποβάθρες των δυο εταιριών.
> 
> us liberte 1959.jpg
> πηγή


Και δεξιά η γνωστή δεξαμενή νερού που αφαιρέθηκε το 1970.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ας δούμε ένα απόσπασμα από την πορτολάνα της Νέας Υόρκης του 1959 της εποχής δηλαδή της φωτογραφίας του Ellinis. Το SS United States στη φωτογραφία είναι δεμένο στην προβλήτα 86 (pier 86) που διακρίνεται στην προέκταση της οδού west 46 st όπως είναι αναμενόμενο αφού οι πρόβλήτες της Νέας Υόρκης παίρνουν το όνομα από την οδό που καταλήγει σε αυτές αν προσθέσουσουμε 40. Επίσης στο χάρτη διακρίνεται και η δεξαμενή που φαίνεται και στη φωτογραφία αλλά αναφέρεται σαν Gas Tank δηλαδή δεξαμενή βενζίνης.
1959.jpg

Για σύγκριση ας δούμε την ίδια περιοχή σε μια σ'υγχρονη πορτολάνα.
2011.jpg2011b.jpg
Πηγή χαρτών: http://www.nauticalcharts.noaa.gov/

----------


## Ellinis

Το νου σας! το 2013 έρχεται πρόσω ολοταχώς!  :Fat: 

US2013.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Tι θα ερθει βοηθεια απο την αμερικη να μας σωσει με το UNITED STATES?Καλη χρονια φιλε ELLINIS!

----------


## Maiandros

> Το νου σας! το 2013 έρχεται πρόσω ολοταχώς! 
> 
> US2013.jpg


Μακάρι το 2013 να έχει την "ομορφιά και την χάρη" που έχει αυτό το πλοίο.. :Fat:

----------


## Maiandros

Το SS UNITED STATES όπως απεικονίζεται στο βιβλίο "The New Book of Knowledge"

DSCF0230.jpg

----------


## CHERMA

Σήμα κινδύνου και από το SS United States :
http://news.yahoo.com/ap-historic-sh...064434914.html

----------


## Takerman

Ένα φίλμ από την πρώτη άφιξη του πλοίου στην Ευρώπη το 1952. Πρώτα στη Χάβρη και μετά στο Σαουθάμπτον. Διέσχισε τον Ατλαντικό σε 3 μέρες, 10 ώρες και κάτι λεπτά. Ο σχολιαστής λέει 10 ώρες ταχύτερα από το Queen Mary.

http://www.britishpathe.com/video/bl.../query/ferries

----------


## Takerman

Το διάγραμμα ιπποδύναμης, ταχύτητας του πλοίου και στροφών των προπελών. Αξιοσημείωτο είναι ότι μέχρι και το 1977 αυτό το διάγραμμα ήταν απόρρητο. 
HP1.jpg

----------


## Maiandros

Φωτογραφία που έβγαλα μέσα από το βιβλίο "World Book".

P9092180 (2).jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φωτογραφία που έβγαλα μέσα από το βιβλίο "World Book".
> 
> P9092180 (2).jpg


Πλοίο του οποίου η γάστρα  ήταν απόρρητη γιά πολλά χρόνια. Το πυρηνοκίνητο φορτηγοποστάλι SAVANNAH στο λίγο διάστημα εμπορικής λειτουργίας του με την Εχport είχε έλθει στον Πειραιά κάποτε.

----------


## Maiandros

> Πλοίο του οποίου η γάστρα  ήταν απόρρητη γιά πολλά χρόνια. Το πυρηνοκίνητο φορτηγοποστάλι SAVANNAH στο λίγο διάστημα εμπορικής λειτουργίας του με την Εχport είχε έλθει στον Πειραιά κάποτε.


Ίσως να την κρατούσαν απόρρητη για να δώσουν ακόμα μεγαλύτερη έμφαση και μια δόση "μυστηρίου" ως προς την επιτυχία του πλοίου να πιάνει μεγάλες ταχύτητες(32-35 κόμβους ίσως),ότι δηλαδή,δεν ήταν μόνο θέμα οι μηχανές που φορούσε αλλά και ο επιτυχημένος,ιδιαίτερος τρόπος σχεδίασης της γάστρας του

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ίσως να την κρατούσαν απόρρητη για να δώσουν ακόμα μεγαλύτερη έμφαση και μια δόση "μυστηρίου" ως προς την επιτυχία του πλοίου να πιάνει μεγάλες ταχύτητες(32-35 κόμβους ίσως),ότι δηλαδή,δεν ήταν μόνο θέμα οτι μηχανές που φορούσε αλλά και ο επιτυχημένος,ιδιαίτερος τρόπος σχεδίασης της γάστρας του


H απάντηση είναι πολύ απλή. Ήταν η εποχή του ψυχρού πολέμου με μεγάλη πιθανότητα αυτός να γίνει θερμός δλδ Γ' Παγκόσμιος :Hororr: . Το πλοίο σχεδιάστηκε κ χτίστηκε γιά να χρησιμοποιηθεί σαν επίτακτο ταχύ οπλιταγωγό.Να σκεφθείς,ότι οι Αμερικάνοι πούλησαν το ΑΜERICA μετέπειτα ΑΥΣΤΡΑΛΙΣ στον Χανδρή με όρο να τους είναι διαθέσιμο σε περίπτωση ανάγκης.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Nομιζω οτι εκεινα τα χρονια πιο πολυ υπολογιζαν στις εξωπραγματικες ιπποδυναμεις παρα την πιο ψαγμενη υδροδυναμικη που μαλλον ηρθε με την ενεργειακη κριση πολλα χρονια αργοτερα

----------


## Maiandros

Κάποια από τα πλοία που ανέπτυσσαν μεγάλη ταχύτητα λόγω των μηχανών τους αλλά και της ιδιαίτερης σχεδίασης της γάστρας τους,ήταν τα κοντεινεράδικα της SEA-LAND (SEA-LAND VOYAGER, SEA-LAND GALLOWAY κ.α),όπου έπιαναν μέχρι και 35 κόμβους,για τα οποία είχε δείξει ενδιαφέρων το Αμερικάνικο ναυτικό,κάπου προς τα τέλη της δεκαετίας του '80, να χρησιμοποιήσει κάποια από αυτά αλλά δεν ξέρω τελικά αν αυτό έγινε....

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Κάποια από τα πλοία που ανέπτυσσαν μεγάλη ταχύτητα λόγω των μηχανών τους αλλά και της ιδιαίτερης σχεδίασης της γάστρας τους,ήταν τα κοντεινεράδικα της SEA-LAND (SEA-LAND VOYAGER, SEA-LAND GALLOWAY κ.α),όπου έπιαναν μέχρι και 35 κόμβους,για τα οποία είχε δείξει ενδιαφέρων το Αμερικάνικο ναυτικό,κάπου προς τα τέλη της δεκαετίας του '80, να χρησιμοποιήσει κάποια από αυτά αλλά δεν ξέρω τελικά αν αυτό έγινε....


Στις ΗΠΑ τίποτα δεν είναι τυχαίο γιά ορισμένα εμπορικά πλοία,ιδιαίτερα παλιότερα που τα ναυπηγεία τους ανθούσαν.Συγκεκριμένοι τύποι χτίζονταν βάσει προδιαγραφών.Τα τελευταία χρόνια μαζεύουν κ οποιοδήποτε ξένο νομίζουν ότι κάνει γιά στρατιωτική χρήση, πχ ρο-ρό τα  οποία το πιθανότερο έχουν τελειώσει την εμπορική τους καριέρα.
Γιά τα SL-5 έγινε όπως τα λες. Επιφυλάσσομαι να το ψάξω.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Γιά τα SL-5 έγινε όπως τα λες. Επιφυλάσσομαι να το ψάξω.


Φίλε maiandros,ήταν τα SL-7 κ μπορείς να τα βρείς ως  Αlgol class vehicle cargo ships.

----------


## Maiandros

> Φίλε maiandros,ήταν τα SL-7 κ μπορείς να τα βρείς ως  Αlgol class vehicle cargo ships.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ,θα τα δω έτσι όπως μου είπες!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Σύμφωνα με αρκετά δημοσιεύματα της περασμένης εβδομάδας, με επιφύλαξη, η Crystal Cruises ενδιαφέρεται για την μετασκευή του  ιστορικού ss United States σε mega κρουαζιερόπλοιο και όχι για στατικό ρόλο. Μακάρι να έχουμε ευχάριστες εξελίξεις:

Μεταξύ άλλων


http://www.google.gr/url?sa=t&rct=j&...uQ0KLCq-eKU4ww

http://maritimematters.com/2016/02/s...es-to-crystal/

----------


## Ellinis

Διάβασα και εγώ για τα σχέδια της Crystal και είδα τη νεα μορφή που θα έχει το "UNITED STATES by CRYSTAL CRUISES"...  :Uncomfortableness: 
united-states-by-crystal-cruises-profile-6-HR.jpg
πηγή με επιπλέον εικόνες

Δεν μπορώ να πω οτι ενθουσιάστηκα από αυτές τις πρώτες εικόνες. Το ψήλωμα με επιπλέον ντεκ που θα έχουν μπαλκονάτες καμπίνες ήταν αναμενόμενο. Αλλά το τράβηγμα του καθρέφτη προς τα πλώρα δεν το περίμενα. Χαλάει τις όμορφες γραμμές του πλοίου, όπως και ο τρόπος που μπαουλοποιούν την πρύμνη. Ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω τι είναι καλύτερο, να γίνει το πλοίο έτσι και να χάσει την κλασσική ομορφιά του ή να πάει για σκραπ χωρίς να παραμορφωθεί...

Να αναφέρουμε οτι η Crystal ανήκει από πέρσι στον όμιλο Genting που έχει την έδρα του στο Χονγκ Κονγκ και που ελέγχει και τη Star Cruises. Η δε Star έχει τον έλεγχο της Norwegian Cruise Line που είχε αγοράσει το 2003 το UNITED STATES με σκοπό να το μετασκευάσει (μαζί με το INDEPENDENCE). Εξασφάλισε έτσι και άδειες για κρουαζιέρες εντός των νησιών της Χαβάη όπου ισχύουν οι περιορισμοί του αμερικάνικου καμποτάζ. Για να δούμε αν αυτή τη φορά η Genting θα υλοποιήσει τα σχέδια της...

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Διάβασα και εγώ για τα σχέδια της Crystal και είδα τη νεα μορφή που θα έχει το "UNITED STATES by CRYSTAL CRUISES"... 
> united-states-by-crystal-cruises-profile-6-HR.jpg
> πηγή με επιπλέον εικόνες
> 
> Δεν μπορώ να πω οτι ενθουσιάστηκα από αυτές τις πρώτες εικόνες. Το ψήλωμα με επιπλέον ντεκ που θα έχουν μπαλκονάτες καμπίνες ήταν αναμενόμενο. Αλλά το τράβηγμα του καθρέφτη προς τα πλώρα δεν το περίμενα. Χαλάει τις όμορφες γραμμές του πλοίου, όπως και ο τρόπος που μπαουλοποιούν την πρύμνη. Ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω τι είναι καλύτερο, να γίνει το πλοίο έτσι και να χάσει την κλασσική ομορφιά του ή να πάει για σκραπ χωρίς να παραμορφωθεί...
> 
> Να αναφέρουμε οτι η Crystal ανήκει από πέρσι στον όμιλο Genting που έχει την έδρα του στο Χονγκ Κονγκ και που ελέγχει και τη Star Cruises. Η δε Star έχει τον έλεγχο της Norwegian Cruise Line που είχε αγοράσει το 2003 το UNITED STATES με σκοπό να το μετασκευάσει (μαζί με το INDEPENDENCE). Εξασφάλισε έτσι και άδειες για κρουαζιέρες εντός των νησιών της Χαβάη όπου ισχύουν οι περιορισμοί του αμερικάνικου καμποτάζ. Για να δούμε αν αυτή τη φορά η Genting θα υλοποιήσει τα σχέδια της...


Όντως τα συναισθήματα είναι ανάμεικτα. Από την μία δεν θέλει κανείς πραγματικός καραβολάτρης την διάλυση ενός από τα ελάχιστα εναπομείναντα κλασσικά καράβια, από την άλλη όμως δεν θέλει και την κακοποίησή του στο όνομα της οικονομίας κλίμακας. Περισσότερο μοιάζει με νέα κατασκευή-ομοίωμα κλασσικού επιβατηγού παρά για μετασκευή παλαιού σε σύγχρονο. Το καλύτερο για το καράβι θα ήταν η επισκευή του και η χρήση του σε ρόλο στατικό με διατήρηση της αρχική του μορφής, σαν συνεδριακό κέντρο-ξενοδοχείο-μουσείο-πολυχώρο όπως τα Queen Mary και Rotterdam.

----------


## Ellinis

Συμφώνω πλήρως. Δυστυχώς οι προσπάθειες του SS US Conservancy προς αυτή τη κατεύθηνση δεν έφεραν κάποιο αποτέλεσμα.
Θα προτιμούσα μια μετασκευή που να σέβεται έστω κάπως την ιστορία και τις ναυπηγικές γραμμές του πλοίου. Έτσι έκανα και κάποιες "βελτιώσεις" στο σχέδιο της Crystal:

united-states-by-crystal-cruises-profile-6-HR.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Συμφώνω πλήρως. Δυστυχώς οι προσπάθειες του SS US Conservancy προς αυτή τη κατεύθηνση δεν έφεραν κάποιο αποτέλεσμα.
> Θα προτιμούσα μια μετασκευή που να σέβεται έστω κάπως την ιστορία και τις ναυπηγικές γραμμές του πλοίου. Έτσι έκανα και κάποιες "βελτιώσεις" στο σχέδιο της Crystal:
> 
> united-states-by-crystal-cruises-profile-6-HR.jpg


Εσύ πολύ καλά έκανες ¶ρη και το επανασχεδίασες. Όμως η Crystal θα σου πει ότι μόλις μείωσες τα εσοδα του καραβιού γιατί μείωσες τις καμπίνες.

----------


## mastrokostas

Η εταιρίες κρουαζιέρας δεν λειτουργούν καραβολατρικα ! Το βαπόρι θέλει παρά πολλά χρήματα για να ανακατασκευαστει ! Αν λάβουμε υπόψη ότι το Regent Sky πήγε για σκραπ ,διότι ότι διαστάσεις των ντεκ ήταν τέτοιες ,που δεν μπορούσαν να τοποθετηθούν οι προκατ Καμπινές και τα μπάνια , καταλαβαίνουμε ότι το κόστος εδώ θα είναι τεράστιο . Ακόμη το βαπόρι έχει καζάνια και τουρμπίνες , οπότε και εδώ όλο το μηχανοστάσιο θα ξηλωθεί . Οπότε …..είναι πολλά τα λεφτά Άρη ,και με κάποιο τρόπο πρέπει να τα βγάλουν ,σε μια εποχή με τεράστιο ανταγωνισμό !

----------

